# Hello everyone! New Guy here from Utah!!!



## mrmorris (Jan 19, 2011)

Hi everyone!

I love anything to do with outdoors, ect. Love to to hunt everything I can! No such thing as having too many guns!!!!

Anyways, about a month ago I bought a Remington Model 700 ADL .243 win, black synthetic stock and all stainless steel on top. It also came out of the box mounted with a Remington 3X9X40 scope. I paid $379 (that's after the $100 mail in rebate!)

It's one hell of a gun and the very best looking rifles I have every owned! I have shot it some, but no enough to get it zeroed in, was way to cold the day I went to the range.
I am shooting Hornady 58g V-Max Superformance Varmint ammo. Shoots at 3925fps at muzzle and is putting out 1984 ft-lbs Energy. Seems to be the highest quaility ammo with the best kick *** power and performance you can buy!! I paid $25.99 for a box of 20 rds.

Okay I bought this guys mainly for larger varmints and some mule deer hunting. I have a Savage 17HMR for the smaller critters. Out of the .223 and 22-250, vs .243, the .243 was better in every category except ammo price and selection.

Does anyone out there has this exact gun and could share any tips or pointers I may not be aware of???

Sorry to blab on and on.

Thanks for your help in advance!

mrmorris!


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

1st get a new scope chances are you will never have a good zero with the cheap junk they put on those. Dont shoot the vmax at deer would not work out the best. buy reloading equiment you will make even better kick *** ammo with the most supper powers in the world and last shoot shoot and shoot some more. and just becase a ammo manufacture says those numbers on the box dont believe them


----------



## mrmorris (Jan 19, 2011)

Yeah so far I love it!!!! I have yet to find a spot to slay a coyote. Been really busy lately.....
I did however take that crappy Remington, more like a Bushnell 3X9 with "R" on the caps on it off and installed a good quailty 4X16X40 scope and it kicks ***!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Man you zoom in to something from 8 to 16 power and it's unreal!!
I plan on getting some reloading stuff to get me started too! Some old timers I work with have been reloading for years and offered to help in any way! I wanna get the basic stuff, goood powder/primers and Hornady Bullets for hunting, and whatever ever's on sale for target shooting. Really the only rds I am going to start reloading are, .243, 30-06, and 9mm.

Oh as for you saying "just because the manufacture says it will shoot that fast, does not always mean it" I agree to a certain point. 
With Hornady Ammo it's pretty dead on. Unless it's like 5 degrees outside. I took my .243 to the range using the 58g Hornady Superfomane V-Max, which on the box states "3925fps" at the muzzle. I checked it, shot 5 shots, and heres the results. It was 43 degrees F outside, no wind, 1st shot was 3936fps, 2nd shot was 3935fps, thrid was 3939fps, forth was 3939fps, and the last shot rang in at 3942fps. Not bad HUH????

Anyways have a good one!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
mrmorris :sniper:



KurtR said:


> 1st get a new scope chances are you will never have a good zero with the cheap junk they put on those. Dont shoot the vmax at deer would not work out the best. buy reloading equiment you will make even better kick a$$ ammo with the most supper powers in the world and last shoot shoot and shoot some more. and just becase a ammo manufacture says those numbers on the box dont believe them


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

Which chrony did you use to check those almost sounds to good to be true but if that is the case that is good. Only problem i see using the light bullets is the wind will push them all over the place if you shoot any distance. I would look at the 105 amax it might not stabalize in your gun but if it does they are a hammer out of the .243


----------



## mrmorris (Jan 19, 2011)

Hey KurtR, yes I thought the numbers were to good to be true as well. I also cleaned the barrel really well after each shot. I can't remember the name of the unit, but is was no hunk of junk by any means. The guy who let me use it and he also helped we with the process too, to make sure it was as accurate as possible. Maybe I got lucky and bought a super good box off the shelf?????
I also shoot Hornady 95g SST Superformance as well. They say on the box the muzzle fps is 3185 i think. I'd use those for deer, ever thow a 58g V-Max would rip a deer a new ***!!! Not to mention at 500 yards the trajectory is only -29.60 inches!!! That's one flat shooting gun! And it's still cookin at over 2000fps at 500yrds, along with 519 (ft-lbs) energy!
Compare that to a .223, shooting a 53g V-Max Superformance, it's 3465fps at the muzzle and at 500 yards the trajectory is -35.60 and flying just over 1900 fps, with 431 (ft-lbs) energy. That's not that bad at all for a .223. Mainly because of the Hornady ammo. If you were to use other brands and compare, the results would be alot different, .223 would be alot worse.
But all guns out there have there pros and cons!!!!

Have a good one guys!
mrmorris!  :sniper:



KurtR said:


> Which chrony did you use to check those almost sounds to good to be true but if that is the case that is good. Only problem i see using the light bullets is the wind will push them all over the place if you shoot any distance. I would look at the 105 amax it might not stabalize in your gun but if it does they are a hammer out of the .243


----------

